# When to clean ears?



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

Am I supposed to clean out Codys ears every once in a while as preventative maintenance? I really have no clue about ear cleaning and if it's a standard thing to do 

I know it's more important for some breeds than others, but I'm not sure if all breeds need it. If it is something I need to do regularly... how do you clean out an ear?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I check my dog's ears daily, and only clean when necessary...I don't have heavy eared dogs though; some of those breeds (cockers, hounds, etc) need their ears cleaned out fairly often...

With a Pom, they usually have pretty good ears, and they don't need super often cleanings; just make checking his ears for any wax buildup, or hair growth, and clean when you notice either in more abundance than usual.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I do Ice's ears once a month, but she has erect ears and those are easier to maintain, generally.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

Love's_Sophie said:


> I check my dog's ears daily, and only clean when necessary...I don't have heavy eared dogs though; some of those breeds (cockers, hounds, etc) need their ears cleaned out fairly often...
> 
> With a Pom, they usually have pretty good ears, and they don't need super often cleanings; just make checking his ears for any wax buildup, or hair growth, and clean when you notice either in more abundance than usual.


Cody has hair growing out of every nook and cranny of his body (including ears!). I saw on that grooming show a guy plucking ear hair out of a dog... I'm not really supposed to do that am I? Sounds painful


----------



## jakl (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm not sure on poms, but poodle hair gets yanked. if you keep up on it, it dosen't appear to be any more painful than doing your eyebrows.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

If a dog has an over abundance of hair in the ears it is wise to pluck them out..My girls have that and I do pull them periodically to keep them maintained without having to do it it one sitting..If there is too much hair and it keeps air from circulating it harbors bacteria and could become problematic.

I take mine at least once a week and do a look over..Since my pups swim just about everyday I tend to clean them about 2 to 3 times a week.

To make it easier and quicker..i dab my fingers in baby powder and grab only a couple of hairs at a time. Since it is a tender area I only go as far as they let me..Which means only a few yanks a day. But if done a few times a week it is easier to maintain for you and them

Good Luck!!


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok... scary but I will give this a try! Hopefully little man doesn't hate me afterwards


----------



## Dwayners (May 29, 2008)

regular cleanings will eventually mean irregular cleanings.

our pointer came to us with very dirty ears and with twice weekly cleanings for a few weeks it soon went to a weekly cleaning. we now do it every two weeks.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

pomeranians generally do not need their ear hair pulled b/c they dont usually get hair in there like a poodle does. i have never had to pull ear hair on a pom ever. i do not suggest anyone pull out the ear hair without being physically shown how to do it. i also wouldnt suggest soing it with baby powder b/c who knows what could happen if the powder stays in the ear. there is a specific powder made for ear hair pulling, and this should only be used b/c it wont cause any problems if some gets in the ear canal. 

poms do not usually have problems with their ears. i would check them at least weekyl and clean as needed. you will need to buy some ear cleaner and some cotton balls for the cleaning. clean when you see dirt or excessive wax. a little bit if wax is a good thing, so dont start over cleaning them.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

Purplex thank you so much for all the info! I'm sure Cody thanks you too since I guess I won't be yanking those hairs out tonight 

I will get some ear cleaner and just clean them out every once in a while.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

i didnt say putting baby powder in the ears..on my fingers..for grip....just a teeny bit...enough to take moisture from my fingers.

And Puddles breeder recommended it...Also the lady I took stripping lessons from.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

digits mama said:


> i didnt say putting baby powder in the ears..on my fingers..for grip....just a teeny bit...enough to take moisture from my fingers.
> 
> And Puddles breeder recommended it...Also the lady I took stripping lessons from.


Are you talking about strip arobics or am I just reading with a naughty mind?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Ohhhh Those are another story


----------



## julesh (Apr 27, 2008)

I just asked the vet about this today. She said frequent swimmers need frequent cleaning, and they definitely need to be cleaned after every bath. Aside from that, for my floppy eared Brittany, once every week or two is fine.


----------



## Guardian (May 17, 2008)

I check my dogs ears and clean them once a week. I have a pointer with really floppy ears and a GSD/Australian shepherd with floppy ears as well. A warm cloth and some soap do the trick. Or ear wipes made for dogs, these can be purchased at WalMart for like $5 a bottle (about 100 wipes).


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Here's a step by step link to clean ears http://www.ehow.com/how_2209_clean-dogs-ears.html If you are still unsure ask your vet how to clean them on your next visit. Be sure not to stick any cotton swab or anything down into the ear canal. Also make sure it is a pleasant time for your dog with a few treats, this makes life a little easier for all with this task.


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, I could have used this thread a couple weeks ago!

My ESS would NOT let me clean her ears for love or money (or chicken strips). I finally started to wear shower gloves soaked in her ear cleaner and cleaned her ears out using my hands.

It works wonders, and that is how I do it now.

She is getting over a yeast infection so I clean them about every other day now, but that will go down to once a week.


----------

